# Indian PCC from Singapore



## Ptj1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Folks,

Background:
========
I am an Indian citizen working in Singapore for the past 4 years. I lodged my 189 Visa last month and a CO contacted me asking me to fill Form 80 and produce Police Clearance Certificates. Form 80 is fine. On the Police checks, I ideally need to produce one from INDIA and another from SINGAPORE as I have lived in these two countries for 12+ months in the last 10 years. 

The procedure to get an Indian PCC for Non-Resident Indians is to approach the local Indian High commission with a Request letter from the source (CO in this case). However in my case, the CO has sent an request letter only for SINGAPORE clearance and NOT for INDIA clearance.

My concern:
=======

Without a request letter, I just cannot approach the high commission here nor can I approach any Passport office in India (as I live in Singapore).

My Questions:
=========

1. Does that mean that the CO is not insisting on me producing an Indian clearance and is fine with Singapore clearance and Form 80 alone ?

2. I emailed the CO asking for clarifications and expectedly got an auto-reply message that queries will not be honored. Should I approach the Australian High Commission here in Singapore with the above query and see what best they could do ? 

3. Has any Indian applicant, who lodged visa based out of Singapore, faced this situation before and if so, how did you approach it ? 

4. Is there any other way one could think off, that could help me in solving this case?

I humbly seek clarifications on the above topic and thank in advance.

Regards.

PTE(A) - 07 April 2017 (Superior) | ACS - 261313 - 27 April 2017 (+ve) | EOI - 04 May 2017 - (70 points) 
VISA: Invitation - 22 July 2017 | Lodged - 20 Aug 2017 | Medical, Front loaded all docs : 21 August 2017 - 05 September 2017 | CO Contact [PCC] - 14 September 2017


----------



## manojdara (Sep 21, 2017)

Can someone help us here as even i am also in the same boat and awaiting for some information.


----------



## manojdara (Sep 21, 2017)

Ptj1 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Background:
> ========
> ...




Hello,

Please let me know the process you followed if you have any update.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## inmarcos.ray (Sep 15, 2017)

let me also know what exactly you did in this situation.


----------



## kumaonua (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi,

Process is very simple if you have Indian passport.

1. For Indian PCC:

Approach to BLS office - Sim Lim Tower, Singapore
Document required : Visa Invite Letter or Visa Submission acknowledgement letter, EP/DP copy, Passport Copy with original documents. They will hold your passport along with your application. It will take 3-4 working days and cost is around $47 SGD each.

2. For Singapore PCC:
a. Apply online appeal for COC -> https://www.police.gov.sg/e-services/apply/certificate-of-clearance
b It will take 15-20 minutes to fill the online form. Document required --> EP/DP front and back PDF copy, your passport size photograph (JPEG), passport PDF and Visa Invite Letter or Visa Submission acknowledgement letter. 
c. It will take 3-4 working days to approve.
d. After approval, pay online fee and book your online appointment for fingerprinting. They will give you COC same day with one hour.

Let me know if you need any other details.






inmarcos.ray said:


> let me also know what exactly you did in this situation.


----------



## inmarcos.ray (Sep 15, 2017)

thank you for the information.

Also, could you clarify if PCC is required only for main applicant or its required for both husband and wife. As i am claiming my wife's point also for same profession.


----------



## kumaonua (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi,

PCC is required for all the members who is over 16 years old and they are migrating with you.

Please check this link Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (Points-tested) stream

Also, you have to submit same documents and her name also mentioned in the visa submission acknowledgment letter.




inmarcos.ray said:


> thank you for the information.
> 
> Also, could you clarify if PCC is required only for main applicant or its required for both husband and wife. As i am claiming my wife's point also for same profession.


----------



## inmarcos.ray (Sep 15, 2017)

Thank you again for the info.

When is the right time to apply for Medical and PCC?


----------



## andyrent (Apr 17, 2010)

hi friends can anyone help..

I had submitted the Indian High commission Certificate of clearance (as PCC for India) but CO asked me to submit a PCC for India. 

But I already submitted the character certificate from Indian High commission in Singapore for India. 

Why are they asking for Police certification now ? 

Don't they believe in Indian High Commission character certificate ? 


Can anyone please help...I have emailed them, but I don't think I will even get any response.


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

It's called a miscellaneous service request and form is available on Consulate General of India's website. Good luck!


----------



## andyrent (Apr 17, 2010)

hi friends can anyone help..

I had submitted the Indian High commission Certificate of clearance (as PCC for India) but CO asked me to submit a PCC for India. 

But I already submitted the character certificate from Indian High commission in Singapore for India. 

Why are they asking for Police certification now ? 

Don't they believe in Indian High Commission character certificate ? 


Can anyone please help...I have emailed them, but I don't think I will even get any response.


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

kumaonua said:


> Hi,
> 
> Process is very simple if you have Indian passport.
> 
> ...



Hi, 
I still have not got the invite. Am expecting in Nov 11 round. So am trying to apply for PCC now itself. But as you have mentioned, both the Singapore police portal and the Indian high commission are requesting for 'letter from concerned authority' . Am sure they would accept the invite. But since I don't have the invite yet, is there any other letter I could produce to get the PCC done.


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

Any Indians living in Singapore, please let me know if it is possible to do the PCC before invite. If yes, please let me know the document to produce as 'letter from concerned authority'.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

ryanking said:


> Any Indians living in Singapore, please let me know if it is possible to do the PCC before invite. If yes, please let me know the document to produce as 'letter from concerned authority'.


It's better to have the ITA document before you apply for Singapore PCC. There are many people in this forum managed to get Singapore PCC with ITA. you don't need to wait for CO contact to get the "letter from concerned authority'.

1. You need to first submit appeal to apply COC via the singapore COC website.

2. Submit your ITA document from Skill Select together with your other documents (i.e. passport, IC). Attach the 189 Visa DIBP page to quote the need for PCC for character requirements.

You can refer more details from below thread.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia/1380002-singapore-pcc-process.html


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Dear Ptj,

Can you please tell me what documents you submitted for Singapore work experience. Did you manage to get the HR letter with roles and responsibilites or did you submitted the statutory declaration. 

Please help, TIA


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

pawan1 said:


> Dear Ptj,
> 
> Can you please tell me what documents you submitted for Singapore work experience. Did you manage to get the HR letter with roles and responsibilites or did you submitted the statutory declaration.
> 
> Please help, TIA


Hi Pawan,
Are you trying to apply for ACS or applying Visa ?


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi Ryanking, thanks for the reply.

I am applying for ACS.


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

For ACS , I just provided employment reference letter with company seal , manager sign and notarised by a law firm.


pawan1 said:


> Hi Ryanking, thanks for the reply.
> 
> I am applying for ACS.


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi Ruanking,

My problem is I already left singapore, so I am not sure how to get this notarized. I am back to India and so wondering how to do notary.


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

Indian lawyers can notarise. They just need to notarise that they saw the true copy. It doesnt matter. I notarised my indian employment in singapore only.


pawan1 said:


> Hi Ruanking,
> 
> My problem is I already left singapore, so I am not sure how to get this notarized. I am back to India and so wondering how to do notary.


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Wow, sweetest news I heard from few days. 

Thanks a lot Ryunking  you made my day!!! Is it possible to provide a sample, may be blurring which you dont want to reveal.. I just want to see any specific words you wrote when you are notarising in another country than the actual employment is.

All the best


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

pawan1 said:


> Wow, sweetest news I heard from few days.
> 
> Thanks a lot Ryunking  you made my day!!! Is it possible to provide a sample, may be blurring which you dont want to reveal.. I just want to see any specific words you wrote when you are notarising in another country than the actual employment is.
> 
> All the best


Oh .. I just followed the format in acs guidelines. Nothing specific. Notary can be done by any authorised person. While doing notary you should have the original doc and a copy of it. After checking the original doc , they will notarise in the copy that they have seen the original doc. Their seal should have "certified that this is the true copy of original". Country source of the document doesnt matter. I notarised my degree certificates in sg only. 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Thanks alot RyunKing!!!


----------

